# The Descent: Part 2



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Johnny Thunder here to post about a sequel to a horror flick that I - and I know Sin - actually enjoyed - *The Descent*.

Directed by Jon Harris, and written by James Watkins, the sequel appears to pick up from the original film and has been summarized as follows:

_
The sequel will continue the story of Sarah, who as the only survivor of an all-female caving expedition gone horrifically wrong, suffers severe psychological trauma. Unable to speak, she accompanies a rescue team back to the cave, but events once again take a sinister turn. _

Check out the trailer in the link:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15285

Anyone excited for this sequel? What say you?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Dang, they took the trailer down already. I loved "The Descent", very creepy and realistic characters.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The first one was really good. I had expected for it to be, well,...not so good.

I don't know what else they can do with it.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I loved the first one, I'll totally watch the sequel (although I'm note sure it will be as good).


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

I have Comcast On-Demand, The Descent was on FearNet. I started rolling it the other day. It was _so boring_, I turned it off before the 25 minute mark. I am so tired of horror movies now featuring large groups of young people traveling or vacationing somewhere. Anywhere. There's never anything interesting going on in the story. And if the movie is about how scary and intense the situation of having them trapped somewhere, they had better get it started sooner than they did.

What the heck was the point of having the girl have nightmares? I'll tell you- to force in some lame jump scares before they go in the cave. I was bored. Pure boredom.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> I am so tired of horror movies now featuring large groups of young people traveling or vacationing somewhere. Anywhere. There's never anything interesting going on in the story.


I agree. If a group of kids goes off to Costa Rica or Swizterland just to party and goes off the beaten track, what the hell did they expect would happen? My favorite lamest line of all time is "a bunch of Americans on vacation just don't go missing! It just doesn't happen." Say huh? Somebody's not paying attention. But it's a staple of the genre-- a "don't go in the woods alone!" type thing. Still, I think it's so much more effective if it's in our own backyard. Our own bedroom where there's nowhere to escape.

As for the boring back stories-- that's why these people are in a horror movie so they get interesting, if not gaining some new character under diress then in at least in their final moments of life. If they were in a regular movie they'd be straight to video or on Lifetime.

All that being said, I liked The Descent and will probably see Part 2. Just wish they had the trailer up still...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never seen Descent. Based on the reviews above I guess I should check it out. I think it's a freebie "On Demand" this month too.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Spooky1 said:


> I've never seen Descent. Based on the reviews above I guess I should check it out. I think it's a freebie "On Demand" this month too.


As JT previously stated, I _loved_ *The Descent* and it's not boring by a long shot. Very atmospheric, full of nail biting moments, genuinely scary, and I have to add, VERY claustrophobic. No easy feat, with the whole production being filmed n a stage, as opposed to an actual cavern. Neil Marshall's sophomore follow up to the great *Dog Soldiers*, is yet another home run IMHO. I highly recommend this one.

I'm mixed on my feelings about a follow up, although I will most definitely give it a watch. I don't believe it needed a sequel. The ending sort of left it up to the viewer to draw their own conclusions, and that should have been it. Since Marshall's wife, Axelle, has a small role, I'm sure he gave his blessing for that very reason. I would love to touch on certain points from the first film, but it would be giving away major spoilers, and Spooky 1, you don't want that, my friend. 



> My favorite lamest line of all time is "a bunch of Americans on vacation just don't go missing! It just doesn't happen." Say huh?


I am assuming you are speaking of *The Ruins* here. I have to agree, that particular line was somewhat naive and dumb under the circumstances. However, I think the film as a whole works on other levels, bad, unrealistic dialog aside. I dare anyone not to flinch where it comes to a scene in that flick that involves legs, and that's all I'm going to say on that particular subject. If you haven't seen it, you owe it to yourself to check it out at least once. Not a great movie, but still an enjoyable way to pass time, unlike other so-called "classic" snoozefests I can think of. *Rosemary's Baby*, anyone?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I absolutely loved "The Ruins". I just sang its praises over in the "just watched" thread a couple days ago. That particular line makes me crack up whenever I hear it-- naive and, I think, pompously entitled is the best way to describe it... Great flick.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

While I haven't seen "The Ruins," it sounds to me like the goofy line in question was intentionally put in for laugh purposes. It's so obviously lame I can't imagine anyone honestly thinking they could sneak it by an audience and not have people snort and roll their eyes.

As for a sequel to the Descent, I enjoyed the first one quite a bit but don't think I'd be interested in a sequel. Hmm... the beautiful but tough traumatized female is forced to confront her nightmares and join the brigade as an advisor, plunging back into the nightmare to do battle with the monsters. How charmingly original. Maybe she'll rescue a little 9 year old survivor girl hiding in the cave and battle the boss troglodyte with a forklift. Hey, as long as we get to see her in her skivvies, right?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Original indeed! Talk about awesome sequels Revenant.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> I agree. If a group of kids goes off to Costa Rica or Swizterland just to party and goes off the beaten track, what the hell did they expect would happen? My favorite lamest line of all time is "a bunch of Americans on vacation just don't go missing! It just doesn't happen." Say huh? Somebody's not paying attention. But it's a staple of the genre-- a "don't go in the woods alone!" type thing. Still, I think it's so much more effective if it's in our own backyard. Our own bedroom where there's nowhere to escape.
> 
> As for the boring back stories-- that's why these people are in a horror movie so they get interesting, if not gaining some new character under diress then in at least in their final moments of life. If they were in a regular movie they'd be straight to video or on Lifetime.
> 
> All that being said, I liked The Descent and will probably see Part 2. Just wish they had the trailer up still...


Well to be fair, I can't relate to most of the very unintelligent young people in these kinds of movies. I'm not some fast-talking, screeching, hyper party girl or lame adventure seeker or obnoxious sexist or cheap sleazeball with no self-esteem. Or any of the other characters we see in these travel horror movies.

Why do we want to see dumb characters in these movies?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't think you're supposed to like them or relate. They're fodder. Personally, I think that's the biggest problem with horror. The writers just want to get to the gore, so they don't concentrate on character or depth. You don't care about the characters how are you supposed to care about their situation?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you. Completely agree.

Of course, I also hate the dang style. So, that stinks too.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

yeah, you dont sympathize with THE VICTIMS, you sympathize with the killer, cuz you hate those stupids kids on vacation too. DIE DIE DIE!!!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Or, you just plain can't get into them because they're not very deep, smart, or interesting. Which is certainly the case for The Descent.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

One person's opinion...................

Completely disagree.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

> yeah, you dont sympathize with THE VICTIMS, you sympathize with the killer, cuz you hate those stupids kids on vacation too. DIE DIE DIE!!!


Anyone wanna make any estimates on what percentage of people went to see that abysmal remake of "House of Wax" just to see Paris Hilton get offed?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Anyone wanna make any estimates on what percentage of people went to see that abysmal remake of "House of Wax" just to see Paris Hilton get offed?


*raises hand*
Yep, that was me in a nutshell. Although watching Jared Padalecki's death wasn't all that bad either...:jol:


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> One person's opinion...................
> 
> Completely disagree.


Make that: 2 peoples' opinions.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Again, to each their own.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Descent* is a great Horror film, no two ways about it. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but to not recognize this celluloid great for the masterpiece it is...well, I just don't know...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's the official trailer:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17225


----------

